# confidentiality at work



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

So, my pregnant line manager has finally left but now I have a new line manager who is a total bar steward. This man is like someone from the 1950s especially his attitudes towards women, and he talks (gossips).
I am worried about how much personal Info he will now be able to access so went to see the HR manager. She has said that he is able to see my personnel file if he requests it!?!
Why should someone who is only my line manager for the next 11 months be able to know so much personal info about me?

The last year has been awful losing 3 pregnancies and taking so much time off work, no one else at work knows as that's how I wanted it to be. DH and I have been referred to a recurrent miscarriage unit for further tests but I will need to request more time off and I am so worried that none of this will stay confidential.

Has anyone been in a similar situation that could give me some advice?


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Tree

Line manager access to your personnel file is nothing unusual I'm afraid, and it would be your line manager you would have the initial discussion about taking further time off (are you taking it as holiday? Or being signed off sick?). 

You could ask for access to your own file just so that you know what us being held in your situation.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

You have rights under the data protection act and can take action on the company if their employee (your manager) does not have adequate regard for those rights. Your company should have a policy on the management of employee information. HR should have clear expertise in this area and can advise your manager and you on your rights and responsibilities.


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies  
I will look to see if we have a policy on employee information in the online handbook. The HR lady wasn't very helpful when i spoke to her and she basically told me not to worry about it - but it's not her personal information though is it  
Sadly there is no union, and I suppose it would be easier to take a day's leave than have to explain why I need time off. Why does it have to be this difficult?


----------

